# Looking for the RUT



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

My dad and I hunt in Leon county and was wondering if anyone is seeing the deer move yet. any signs of rutting and any goo weather reports. we went opening weekend and we did not see very much. we shot a doe but that is about all we saw. no buck except one ugly spike.. please post an update if you ahve one.; we hunt about 5 miles east of i-45 (buffalo)


----------



## coastalplayer (Jul 5, 2008)

I will hunt Oakwood this weekend,usually gets rolling about now,good luck to yall.


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

I hunt in Jewett and haven't seen any sign of the rut. I actually saw to good bucks still running together. Hopefully the next 2 weeks will be a different story.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I really just started seeing bucks running does this past week in Matagorda county which is kinda late for us. Its usually already winding down by October first.


----------



## dang_ol (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm in liberty county, and as I pull this post up, looked up and there is a 8 point chase a doe towards me but he was only about 11 inches wide,young deer


----------



## Big Grouper (Oct 1, 2008)

Nothing started in Trinity co. Yet!


----------



## slippinaround (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm in northern liberty co. This past fri (oct 14) this 10pt come in behind 2 doe. He was definitely rutting---I heard him grunting several times before I even saw him. When he came in all he was interested in were the doe. His neck was stretched out, his lip was curled up and he was after all my doe as they scattered. He finally came within 40 yds and I stuck him with my crossbow. First buck with a bow and best buck ever. I scored him with an iphone app at 130 gross B&C


----------



## slabnabbin (May 25, 2010)

The little bucks are starting to follow the does in Robertson county. Another couple weeks and it should be going strong


----------



## *DoubleThreat* (Nov 1, 2009)

Hunted all weekend in gonzales county and bucks are still in bachelor groups feeding in the same fields with does,not even a bit interested.Right now their stuffin themselves with the acorns that got blown out of the trees by the last wind and rain.I expect a couple more weeks


----------



## afishinman14 (Dec 19, 2007)

After asking a similar question last week, I got out the stand this past weekend in Cherokee County. The rut is ON. Rattled in 3 bucks, a mature cull 8pt, a 3.5yr old 7pt and a young 6pt. All were grunting with the oldest (8pt) running the show. Chased does and ran the yearlings off. Does arent responding, so I think its just getting started. But I think this full moon really got em going. I'll be out there the next 3 weekends...exciting hunt. Also saw deer all day long. In the morning till 11, and starting again at 3pm.


----------



## HumblePerchJerker (Sep 19, 2006)

I hunted all weekend in the Jewett area and the bucks are all still running in bachelor groups. I killed a nice fat 6 point Friday afternoon who was traveling with an 8 point that I could not get a shot at. My SIL saw a group of 13 bucks Saturday morning about 2:00am...no does with them. 

I suspect the full moon, shorter days and cooler weather will get them started this week.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

we went this past weekend just for Saturday. I pulled back on a doe but she never would step out in front of me. we saw a couple of spikes but nothing else. the moon was very bright walking to our stands about 5:45am. It seemed like day time. I sure hope they start rutting soon. we junt in Buffalo, leon county.
keep the post coming. by the way that was a nice deer you shot.


----------



## silverado 1 (Jul 21, 2007)

Rut started in Hardin county, i got a nice 8 yesterday a.m. It was trailing some does grunting. Had another nice 8 before i got this one trailing with nose to ground whistled to stop him he turned left started going away whistled again he stoped turned his head back looked then ran back in direction he came. After i shot 8 point had another nice buck come out. My son called in a narrow six then he had a spike chaseing some does.


----------



## catchmeifyoucan (Feb 2, 2010)

*Anderson County*

Hunted today and still have bucks running together. Maybe in another week.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Walker Co. Just watched a group of does cross and two smallish bucks following, but not chasing. Tarsal glands not fired up yet.


----------



## Capt.Buzz (May 21, 2004)

Ditto Hardin County..heard a buck 50 yds behind me in stuff so thick you cant even walk in it. He was moving very fast and had that deep, short but often grunt. Man what a ruckous! 35 seconds of pure adrenalin for me. Last year it was kickin the last 1/4 of the falling moon, 10/28/2010, when we had the first major cold front in SE Texas. Those same conditions will be prevelant this coming weekend. Saw 2 dead ones on the side of road on 105 that must of happened between Sunday morn and this evening, they are moving.


----------



## texwake (Aug 17, 2010)

Washinton county or surrounding counties anyone?


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Razor's Edge said:


> we went this past weekend just for Saturday. I pulled back on a doe but she never would step out in front of me. we saw a couple of spikes but nothing else. the moon was very bright walking to our stands about 5:45am. It seemed like day time. I sure hope they start rutting soon. we junt in Buffalo, leon county.
> keep the post coming. by the way that was a nice deer you shot.


It's cool you get to hunt with your dad all the time. Do yall bow hunt from trees? If so, just make sure you are extra careful. There aren't many trees in Leon County that can support extremely overweight guys. Do yourself a favor young man and stay skinny. Life is much easier.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

*Looking for updates*

getting ready to go to school but since I made straight A's my dad is going to take me out of school tomorrow. I will bow hunt tomorrow and then gun hunt Saturday/Sunday. Can't wait for this cold front to get here. I think this is going to be a great weekend. :spider


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

I hunt around Hill Co.(Lake Whitney) and have seen no sign of rut yet but that was a week ago. I'm going out tomorrow for a few days so I hope some buck's are looking for love 

Give an update when I get back


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

Razor's Edge said:


> getting ready to go to school but since I made straight A's my dad is going to take me out of school tomorrow. I will bow hunt tomorrow and then gun hunt Saturday/Sunday. Can't wait for this cold front to get here. I think this is going to be a great weekend. :spider


You shouldn't miss too many days of work....err umm, i mean school. You don't want to become known as a loser like this one guy i know.

He's such an idiot. He uses his kid as a front to post stuff on the internet.


----------



## Tops - a - Lot (Feb 7, 2005)

*Leon County Rut*

Bucks were chasing over youth weekend.Not many doe were receptive , but one dominant twelve was able to cut one out.

It has been many years since I hunted this area and we are seeing some very nice bucks on a small 200 acre tract.I 've been really surprised by the quality and quantity of deer.

My son will take a buck this weekend and then were off to the SaltFork near Wellington to to take a monster , hopefully.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

The rut will be the 3-4 days following the Nov. 10th full moon


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Lease manager just called it on in Woodville TX


----------



## geezuphosdn (Jun 5, 2006)

trousertrout said:


> I gotta be honest "kid" you don't look like straight A material


According to the posts I've read, the kid's gotta be an Einstein compared to his old man!


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

trousertrout said:


> I gotta be honest "kid" you don't look like straight A material


I sure hope you were kidding.

What kinda person say's that to a kid who loves the outdoors. Your a jacka*s


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

trousertrout said:


> I gotta be honest "kid" you don't look like straight A material


You can leave now. Your comments aren't welcome.

About the rut, it is on in Walker Co. Just saw a NICE 10 pt cross the road chasing a doe.


----------



## tsoetaert (Jan 23, 2008)

*For the Record*

Just for the record, this is my sons login and I monitor everything he puts on here and I help him write the stuff he puts on here. (he is only 12) These guys that are bashing my son are really poking fun at me. Don't lose any sweat over it because I don't. My son loves the outdoors and spends day and night thinking about hunting and fishing. Find something else to do with all of your time BP.


----------



## gulfcoastal (Jan 12, 2009)

Anyone hunt in Goliad Co? I know someone here said 3 to 4 days following the nov 10th full moon (Ranch Rack). Where can I find that info? Thanks


----------



## Jay Strass (Jan 26, 2011)

Rut update:
Montgomery County Texas - bucks are chasing pretty good. Started really good around Thursday when the good front pushed in. Many reports from people on my lease of seeing doe being chased by multiple bucks. I personally saw 3 bucks Sunday morning tailing a doe. This morning on the way to work saw a nice 8 pt running down Aldine Westfield with his nose on the ground & mouth open, he was not concerned with the traffic - just the doe in front of him. 

Good luck out there!


----------

